# Drywall GLue Odor Removal



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The smell will linger for a few days, especially if the house is closed up. With the AC running (I assume) you're really just recirculating the air unless you have a newer unit that draws fresh air from outside and exhausts the old. Is there an empty tube lying around that you can get the mfgr.'s info from?? Was actual drywall adhesive used or some sort of general purpose adhesive?? That could make a difference in how potent the fumes are. The 2 products most used around here are OSI (Ohio sealants Inc.) and DSA 20 (Drywall Stud Adhesive) for drywall....


----------



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm pretty confident it was actual drywall glue rather than all purpose glue but I don't know exactly what. The smell is definitely getting better. I wonder if part of the problem was that everything was closed in the house until we got home from vacation Sunday afternoon.

Have you ever heard of a gas dryer making such a terrible smell on the clothes when there are fumes in the house. We had a similar problem some years ago when they did some finishing on a door. Do other people have this problem with gas dryers?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, with the house closed up it will definitely take longer for the odor to dissipate. As far as the dryer, I don't have a clue, I've always had electric dryers. Careful though, drywall adhesive (and others) are flammable...


----------

